# Site One



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey All-

I thought I saw in a thread here somewhere that homeowners can buy from Site One. I googled it and it brought me to a site one page for Homeowners. It doesn't say if they sell to non-pros though. It tries to refer you to a contractor. Can anyone clarify that for me? I want to start getting stuff in order for Spring and would love to be able to buy from them direct.

Thanks,
Jesse


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've called my local Site One and asked if they sold to residential customers. I was told yes. I don't know if this varies from location to location but I would call first if you're unsure.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I've been to two different ones in my area and both were willing to sell to homeowners. Ewing Irrigation is another place to check if you have one in your area.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Both of the ones near me will sell to homeowners and they are both very friendly and helpful. I have heard on rare occasions that they may not help you of may have certain "homeowner" hours, but I would say that's the exception and not the rule. It's also good to go in there knowing exactly what you want or what you are looking for as some may push you into something you don't want.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

They will sell you anything other than restricted use products. To purchase restricted use products you would need a commercial applicators license. RUP are normally highly toxic fumigants and certain insecticides


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

The guys at my SiteOne are all great and friendly.


----------

